# Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.



## Lindaman (9. April 2006)

Hi,ich werde morgen mit meinem Bruder Angeln gehen und wir haben uns ein Forellenteich ausgesucht.
Es handelt sich um ein relativ kleinen Teich,wo man pro Angel bezahlen muss.
Da wir ja möglichst viel fangen wollen,habe ich mir gedacht ich Frage mal nach euren Tipps.
(es darf nur geködert werden)

-Wie fängt man das meißte
-Ich habe diesen Glitzer Teig und ich habe gehört das man den zu einem löffel formt und dann durchs Wasser schleppt,wie funktioniert das,Welche Pose ist dort am besten,(am besten mit Bild)und wie muss ich die restliche Angel dafür vorbereiten.

So das wars erstmal,Allgemeine Tipps sind natürlich auch erwünscht.

Ich bedanke mich für eure Antworten und wünsche euch noch ein schönen Tag

mfg,
Fabian


----------



## Hanselle 007 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

Willst du mal einen guten Tip haben. 

Probiere es mal mit Marziepan Rohmasse.und forme mal eine etwas Löffelartiege Form.
Oder lass es auf einer normalen Montage stehen aber du musst öfters mal nach der Angel schauen weil es sich wieder sehr schnel vom Haken löst.
mann kann den Marziepan auch mischen mit anderen Pasten um eie grössere lockwirkung zu ereichen.marziepan an sich selber lockt eigentlich die Forellen sehr schnel an wegen seinem grossen Aroma was sich im Wasser verbreitet.

Also ich wünsche dir dann mal ein dickes Petrie Heil und viel glück.
ich freue mich schon auf dinen Bericht wie es wahr wenn du einen machst.#6


----------



## Lindaman (9. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

Das ist ja mal ein super Tipp!
Sehr ausgefallen 
Wie muss ich denn für die Löffelmethode die restliche Angel aufbauen mit Wirbel Pose Hacken usw 

Angelschnur----|Stoper|Pose|---|Wirbel|Vorfach+hacken+1 Blei

wäre so ein Aufbau gut?
Danke für deine schnelle Antwort


----------



## scarred (9. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

Ich war auch heute am Forellenpuff hab 5 Stück gefangen 3 auf Wurm-Mais Combi unter der Pose (6g) und 2 auf einen Meps Größe 3 Spinner.ICh würde dir zum Spinnen raten weil ich hate die 2 inerhalb einer Stunde.(i uns am See darf man nur 6 Stück entnehmen da habe und unser Jugenndleiter hatte angst das wir uns Verkälten :r )

Hatte aber insgesamt 5 Bisse auf dem Spinner und 5 Auf Wurm Mais Combi ist aber eigentlcih egal was du nimmst (Und ich war heute das erste mal mit spinner am Wasser  )

mfg Kevin


----------



## noose (9. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*



			
				scarred schrieb:
			
		

> ICh würde dir zum Spinnen raten weil ich hate die 2 inerhalb einer Stunde.
> 
> mfg Kevin



Hi

Das Problem ist aber das an den meisten Forellenteichen Spinner verboten sind,und es evtl Ärger geben könnte.

Mal ein Tip von mir, besorge dir die kleinsten Gummifische oder Twister die es gibt und befestige sie an den Forellenhaken.

Ca. 30 cm oberhalb des Hakens machst du ein kleines Schrotblei drann zwecks beschwerung. Nicht zu schwer sonnst sinkt die Montage zu schnell und nicht zu leicht sonnst hat der twister keine Aktion.

Als Pose nimmst du ein kleine bauchige evtl vorgebleit. (sogenannte Tunkposen)

Dann raus das Ganze und mit kleineren Pausen zurück ans Ufer gezockt.
Der Vorteil, man saut sich die Hände nicht so ein mit dem Teig und der Köder hält entscheident länger am Haken. 
Meistens kann man gleich wieder auswerfen nach dem abhaken.

Gruss


----------



## roffelos (9. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

Hallo Fabian,
also zu sagen womit du am besten fangen wirst ist natürlich schwierig also kann ich dir nur sagen was bei uns im Moment ganz Gut funktioniert.
Am besten geht bei uns zur Zeit eine ganz Simple Grundmontage, dass heisst einfach ein sinkenden Sbiro auf die Hauptschnurr dann einen Wirbel und auf das Vorfach Powerbait und Bienenmade. Die Höhe stellste ein indem du einfach ein kleines Bleischrott auf das Vorfach klemmst.

Zur Schleppmontage nimst du am besten einen durchsichtigen Schwimmenden Sbiro, davor wieder ein Wirbel und dann ein ziemlich Langes Vorfach wo du am Ende einfach das Powerbait dranmachst. Bei dem Formen musste ein bischen ausprobieren bis es sich Richtig gut dreht.

Viel Spass und Petri Heil 

Thomas


----------



## Lindaman (9. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

Ich Danke euch allen für eure Antworten
Es ist ein Klasse Forum hier und ich werde euer Antworten umsetzen.
Natürlich werde ich euch davon Berichten wie eure Tips waren #6

übrigens wir fahren an denn Teich:
http://www.forellenhof-kiefer.de/
vllt kennt ihn ja einer


----------



## hamburgerjung (9. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

POSE......MADE (bienenmade)......60-70 cm..................immer gut


----------



## muddyliz (9. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/raubfischangeln.htm#forelle


----------



## MuhQ (9. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

Momentan ist es ja noch ziemlich Kalt, daher laufen imho immernoch Naturkoeder, wie Made, Mehlwurm, Bienenmade u.s.w. am besten.

Wichtig ist auch, das man leichte Montagen nutzt, um so wenig Widerstand wie moeglich zu bieten. Wasserkugel und Pilotpose (Keinen Wirbel ... zwei Schlaufen zum Vorfach verbinden) zB. oder 2 Gramm Pöschen ^^

Die Wasserkugel/Pilotposengeschichte nutz ich auch immer, seit dem mir ein 76jaehriger ForellenpuffProfi das gezeigt hat und es funzt bestens ^^


----------



## Lindaman (10. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*






Hi,das ist jetzt mal meine Probekonstruktion,ist das gut so oder habt ihr verbesserungsvorschläge?
Brauch ich da noch nen STopper?


----------



## Lindaman (10. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

???????


----------



## Lachsy (10. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

Eine perle vor dem wirbel auf die hauptschnur schalten, damit das Spirolino nicht immer auf den wirbel knallt . Ein Stopper brauchste keinen , aber vieleicht ein vorfach mit mindestens 1,20m länge. Zum anderen habe ich festgestellt das der Nitro-bait nicht so gut haftet wie der von berkley

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lindaman (10. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

die hacken haben 1 meter vorfach

was ist denn ne perle?


----------



## Lachsy (10. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

ne stopperperle , federt den aufprall des spirolinos auf den knoten ab. Den knoten sind immer der schwächste punkt an einer montage 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Watfischer84 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

ich bevorzuge längere vorfächer, 2-3 meter.
war gestern in dänemark und konnte 3 schöne keschern (57,59,69)
hab 2 auf eine kleine schwarze goldkopfnymphe und eine auf kleinen weißen twister gefangen.
wichtig is, den köder gaaaaaaaanz langsam zu führen.
hatt bei mir jedenfalls gut gefunzt

gruß aus flenne


----------



## Lindaman (10. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

habe noch eine dringende Frage ich montiere gerade einen





Nun jetzt weiß ich nicht genau wie ich diese montiere
zieh ich die schnur durch die kleine schlaufe und ziehe kräftig das metal von unten rein? und dann was mach ich dann?
das war auch meine letze frage morgen früh geht es los
ach ja es ist für diese konstruktion


----------



## Lindaman (10. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

??? okay ich guck morgen nochmal schnell vor dem angeln nach^^


----------



## Watfischer84 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

ja du führst die schnur durch die schlaufe und ziehst an der kugel


----------



## Lindaman (10. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

ja und dann hat man die schnur in der schlaufe eingeklemmt
Die Pilotpose lässt sich dann nicht mehr verschieben ist das richtig?
und was mache ich dann? schneide ich unten einfach denn draht ab?


----------



## Lachsy (10. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

der draht hat ne schlaufe an einer seit, damit mit der hauptschnur durch, relativ lang lassen das ende der hauptschnur. Ende der hauptschnur festhalten und am anderen ende der perle ziehn. Das metallteil zieht die schnur durch die perle
Schon mal ein Faden in eine Nadel eingezogen? geht genauso

Die pilotpose laßt sich verschieben

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Horsty (12. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

moin#h 

mag zwar schon zu spät sein aber wenn du das nächste mal fährst kannst du es ja mal probieren#6 wenn du auf stand algelst weil dir es mit dem schleppen vllt nicht den richtigen erfolg gebracht hatt dann probier mal folgendes: angele mit wurm, maden, bienenlarven oder tebolarven! die köder müssen aber "sehr warm" sein!!! damit meine ich das du ein wärmekissen oder weine wärmflasche in eine kühlbox legst anstatt kühlakkus und die köder direkt daneben damit diese viel wärmer als das teichwasser sind!!! die forellen spüren das und wedren neugierig wenn du jetz noch einwenig buttervanillie-arome(in kleinen ampullen im supermarkt erhältlich) auf den köder tröpfelst wird der tag bestimmt ein großer erfolg!!! bei mir hat das immer geklappt. aber ich bevorzuge das schleppen mit dem sbiro!#6 das kannst du auch mal mit powerbait ausprobieren ob es klappt weiss ich nicht ich habe es noch nicht versucht#c aber es wäre ja mal ein versuch bei schleppangeln wert!

jetzt mal zu der marzipan-rohmasse ich hab das versucht geschleppt und auf stand warm und kalt, keinen einzigen biss das einzig gute daran ist das es ewig beim schläppen hält was mich zwar wundert aber es ist so! man könnte die masse ja vllt noch mit glitzer oder vanillearoma verkneten das könnte ja zum anbiss füren oder???


----------



## roffelos (12. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

Hi Stefan,
die Idee mit dem Heizkissen hört sich echt gut an, Danke.
Ich werde es mal bei unserem nächsten Jugendangeln ausprobieren !!

MFG
Thomas


----------



## noose (12. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*



			
				Horsty schrieb:
			
		

> die köder müssen aber "sehr warm" sein!!! damit meine ich das du ein wärmekissen oder weine wärmflasche in eine kühlbox legst anstatt kühlakkus und die köder direkt daneben damit diese viel wärmer als das teichwasser sind!!! die forellen spüren das und wedren neugierig



|kopfkratHmm...

Kann man sicherlich mal ausprobieren, ich vermute aber das der Wurm etc. sich nachdem er ins Wasser eintaucht innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf die Wassertemperatur abkühlt.

Selbst wenn man den Wurm "Kochen" würde  wäre es der selbe effekt. siehe 
gekochte Eier beim abschrecken.

Aber versuch macht kluch
Gruss


----------



## syndrom (12. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

macht es Euch doch nicht so schwer.

Ich nehme nur kleine Wasserkugeln die sind immer gut
siehe mein letzter Fang
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=46695&page=37


----------



## Horsty (13. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

|rolleyes moin#h 

19st das is ma ordentlich #6 glückwunsch!! einfach nur mit ner waassserkugel und maden als köder???? geht das oder war es glück|kopfkrat  aber geile leistung!!! mit den warmen köder das geht wirklich! ich mach das immer so ich nehme mir die kühlbox und pack ne wärmflasche rein darüber ne thermposkanne wo sich kochendes wasser drinne befindet. in die kanne kommen dann die köder bienen/tebolarve und wurm ich befestige diese an einem faden damit man sie später entnehmen kann ohne alles zu verschütten! dann kommen noch zwei "normale" maden auf den haken für den zappel efekt! mit normal meine ich keine warme. und das klappt! (die maden deshalb weil der heiße köder tot is)

*Warme Beute lässt Forellen anbeissen* 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Ein ausgesprochen simples Prinzip verwirklichte Raymond Davis aus den USA, um das Anbeissverhalten von Forellen zu stimulieren: Er sorgte dafür, dass sein Angelköder etwas wärmer war als das umgebende Wasser, und die Forellen bissen an. Zur Erforschung der Lockwirkung von Ködern auf Fische waren in der vergangenheit viele wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen durchgeführt worden.[/FONT]




im sommer versuche ich es mal mit eiswürfeln! ich mach ein loch in die würfel und ziehe einen auf das vorfach. ich stoppe ihn mit nem blei vor dem haken vllt klappt das genau so gut??|rolleyes


----------



## JamesFish007 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

Also ich würde es mal mit diesen fetten Bienenmaden versuchen...
ich nenn die auch Kampfmaden die halten nämlich gut am Haken auch nach längerer Zeit noch. Die sind zwar teuer (um die 4 Euronen) aber die bringen es auch. Wenn du mit diesen Fiechern keinen Erfolg hast das fress ich nenn Besen......


----------



## Lindaman (15. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

DAnn fress schonmal denn bessen^^hier kommt mein Erfolg der keiner war 
übrigens das mit der wärme hätte ich gerne mal ausprobiert

in der Folgen Story haben wir gepost geschläpt,gezweifelt^^

So dann beschreib ich mal wie es mir ergangen ist 
 Als wir ankammen (zu spät 9.00)gingen wir erstmal nach hinten zu denn Teichen um uns ein Bild zu verschafen.
 Es waren recht viele da (obwohl es Dienstag,einfach ein Wochentag war)und wir sahen schon wie an Teich 2 die Fische anbissen,beim vorbeigehen sahen wir bestimmt schon die ersten 5 Forellen an der Schnur reisend.

 Gut wir wollten an Teich 2 aber da es nur ein halbtagsteich war un der Mann zu uns sagte das wir schon fast zu Spät dafür seien #q gingen wir an Teich 5.

 Wir warteten und mein Bruder hatte denn 1 fisch,das war aber auch das einzige was wir mit nach hause nahmen.
 Die Fische bissen überhaubt nicht und wir hätten gedacht das da keine Fische im Wasser sind wenn wir nicht diese 2 Männer an der anderen Seite des sees gesehen hätten.
 Sie standen dort mit einer kleinen pilotkugel und 1bis2 Maden am hacken und diese Pose ! ging alle 2 Minuten unter,wir sind erst nach dem 15 Fisch gucken gegangen was dort los ist  naja nach 6 stunden und keinem Erfolg sind wir dann nach Hause gefahren und haben uns Später denn einen Fisch gebraten#d Der war allerdings lecker,und TEUER


----------



## Horsty (17. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

hallo|wavey: 

ja das is mir auch mal passiert#t  wir sind mit dem bus hingefahren und waren um 8.30da. das war allerdings ein fori-puff^^ wir (ein kollege und ich)erhofften uns trotz kälte ein paar fische da nach dem winter die kühltrue leer war. wir setzten uns an teich 4 weil dort heute am wenigsten(noch garnix) rausgeholt wurde! 4angler saßen an dem teich und für uns wurde zum 5ten mal nachgesetzt..... 2std tat sich nix dann rief ich meinen vater an das er mir doch bitte mal eine thermos kanne mit kochendem wasser bringen sollte, das tat er auch, es dauerte ca eine halbe std bis er sie uns brachte in der zeit kam ein älterer herr noch dazu und es wurde erneut eingesetzt. wir fingen dann mit der "wärme" 2forellen einer mein freund und eine ich. der alte mann jedoch fing 16#d  das war komisch gerade bei dem wetter. 5° und wind aus dem süden. als er dann einpacken wollte gingen wir mal zu ihm rüber und fragten ihn womit er so gut fängt. er gab uns natürlich nur die antwort "ein paar maden und sehr tief fischen dabei die pose immer einwenig bewegen"! ja so haben wir es auch anfangs gemacht aber als er dann weg war fanden wir an seinem platz eine kleine ampulle(sie war leider schon leer) mit leber aroma! ich kann mir vorstellen das die beiden mit der pilotkugel auch ein lockmittel benutzten oder es war einfach nur glück. aber die warmen köder sind echt geil im winter:l . ich sommer bin ich schonmal auf den eiswürfel gespannt!


----------



## Lindaman (18. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

hey jungz und donnerstag zieh ich wieder los nur diesmal an denn puff in Leichlingen.

Wir werden um 6 aufstehen damit wir direkt bei öffnungszeit da sind

Wir werden testen
-schleppen mit Made oder,und Teig
-Posen auf stand mit kleiner pilotkugel warme maden mit und ohne vanille aroma

Sollen wir für euch noch etwas testen?
Wir sind bereit alles zu testen sofern
-es erfolg bringt :k

mfg 
Fabian


----------



## Horsty (19. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

eigentlich is das alles gut und funzt! weißt du wie man den teig formt?


----------



## Lindaman (19. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

ich drücke denn teig immer etwas um meinen daumen damit er eine löffelform bekommt die sich beim einziehen besser hält

hab diesmal grün mit silber plätchen drinne gliternden teig von powerbait


----------



## Horsty (20. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

schreib doch mal bitte ob es was gebracht hat.


----------



## Franz J. (23. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

Also ich schleppe immer an solchen teichen mit 2 bienenmaden von berkley + weißes powerbait,das um den hakenschenkel geschlungen wird, in einer tiefe von etwa 2m.Einholgeschwindigkeit variieren je nach dem bei welcher schnelligkeit man bisse bekommt.Wenn man einmal die forellen gefunden aht kann amn mit einem biss nach dem anderen rechnen.

Hab aber ne andere frage noch:
WElche Schnurstärke/Hakengröße muss ich bei dieser methode an der barweiler mühle benutzen ,da dort ja riesenforellen drin sind.


----------



## Horsty (24. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich|Methoden|usw.*

kommt drauf an wie schwer sind die denn da?


----------

